
Zero or five? - soundsop
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/01/last_friday_a_p.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This article seems to gloss over or misrepresent an important distinction.
It's not that MS fails to conform to web standards. Surely the problem is that
MS _extends_ those standards, and then people create web sites and web pages
that use those extensions. Thus it becomes necessary to use IE to view those
sites, even though MS has conformed to all standards.

The problem is those who create web sites that require the MS extensions to
IE, and no amount of legislation is going to solve that one. Do we want
suppliers such as MS, Google, Opera, _etc,_ to stop enhancing their browser's
capabilities?

